# script de démarrage debian



## blackhole (14 Novembre 2002)

j'aimerais créer un script de démarrage pour ipcheck (dyndns.org). sous debian je sais que ça doit se placer dans init.d... mas je ne sais pas comment faire ce genre de script.

je dois aller dans /home/dulrich pis taper :
ipcheck.py -l -i eth1 dulrich1 ******** dulrich2.dyndns.org

... qqun peut me filer un coup de main?


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Novembre 2002)

Tu as un utilitaire sous Debian qui fait ça et qui est dispo en .deb : vas voir dans dselect (désolé je n'ai plus son nom en tête)

une fois dans dselect tape * / * (cela implémente la recherche) puis : dyndns
Tu vas voir tous les paquets qui contiennent dyndns
(touche * N * pour le résultat suivant)


----------



## blackhole (14 Novembre 2002)

j'ai déjà l'utilitaire pour dyndns... c'est ipcheck, mais je n'arrive pas à l'activer au boot...
y en avait un autre que j'ai jamais réussi à configurer...


----------



## blackhole (18 Novembre 2002)

snif.... je perds mon ordi tous les 3 jours :'( .... je suis obligé de lui replugger un écran à chaque fois...
y a pas un ppas à pas pour faire un script de démarrage?


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Novembre 2002)

mets-le dans un cron (chouf *man cron* !) et lance ton ipcheck toute les 5 minutes par exemple.

sinon, les scripts doivent être dans /etc/rc.d (j'ai pas ma Debian sous la main)


----------

